# My Second Year At A Large State School: Some Takeaways



## chadison (May 13, 2022)

Well I said I was done posting threads, and I am. But here we go again.

I posted a thread about a year ago reflecting on my first year, so why not post a second one? It seemed to help me learn the first time. 

In the blink of an eye, I'm halfway to graduating from a well-known state school, majoring in Computer Science, Data Science, and Economics. Needless to say, I'm a bit nerdy and autistic. But that doesn't stop me from trying to be neurotypical.

Things I learned this year:

*1) Looks ARE confidence. *
"Thanks captain obvious, we all knew that." I knew it too, but only FACTUALLY. As in, I knew it as a piece of information. This year I EXPERIENCED IT. Those are two completely different things. I can't even count the number of times I was approached by men and women complimenting me on my appearance. If I had to guess, it was over 100. From "you look sick dude" to "hey, you're the big guy at the gym" (men), and "you're cute," "you're the hot guy in (redacted--fraternity name) (women)." 
Those comments actually bugged me a bit, because they reinforced the harsh truths I learned from the blackpill. Looks really are king for female attention and male respect. You simply cannot live a fulfilling life without them, in my opinion. My confidence is finally REAL confidence, and not self-talk confidence. And there is an _astounding_ difference between the two.

*2) Looks do not lead to career success. *
They do help with networking though, which can sometimes lead to it. Hard work and genetic intelligence matter the most. You may be limited genetically to some degree, but most people are capable of good career success if they work hard.

*3) Networking is SUPER important.*
Knowing people who do all types of work is so important. If I didn't network the way I have been the past two years, my GPA would not be 3.7 and I wouldn't nearly have as many opportunities as I do now. Talking to people and working on basic social skills to facilitate interesting conversations is critical to success.

*4) The world is really damn unfair. *
It just is. Some people are born with genetic privileges and others with genetic burdens. And so, I made it my mission to help others whenever presented the opportunity. Little acts of kindness and compassion go much farther than you might think.

*5) Men and women just cannot be friends.*
Sex will always loom over the mind of both people, in some way or another.

*6) Close male friendships bring more happiness than female attention and validation.*
I have a few close buddies in CS, and we struggle through the hard classes together. The bond we have is super close and I wouldn't know what to do without them. I get far more fulfillment hanging out with them than being around/having sex with women.

*7) Number 6 is the case for me because love is not real.*
Human love is a neurochemical response in the brain and is not real. It is only a feeling. I know some of you will think this is controversial and may disagree, but this is what I believe based on scientific literature and my experiences. I believe the only real love is God/the creator's love. All other love (animal, human, etc) is simply evolution's way of incentivizing safety and reproduction.

And finally, the most important thing:

*8) Until you love yourself and others, you will never have a happy life. *
(Yes I know this contradicts number 7, but I am implicitly suggesting the definition of self-love is different than the _feeling _of love). 
I didn't realize how much I hated myself until these last few months. I REALLY fucking hate myself. I constantly shit-talk myself for any little perceived flaw. *This is a mindset that will ALWAYS lead to failure.* Learn how to talk constructively to yourself and others. And it must be genuine love.

I'm looking at you God, please let me grow to six feet tall.

That is all.


----------



## mrswag44 (May 13, 2022)

chadison said:


> Well I said I was done posting threads, and I am. But here we go again.
> 
> I posted a thread about a year ago reflecting on my first year, so why not post a second one? It seemed to help me learn the first time.
> 
> ...


read every word 
number 3 made my life lifefuel for all of first semester


----------



## fucclife (May 13, 2022)

lost all credibility at the only real love is loving god kys faggot


----------



## chadison (May 13, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> lost all credibility at the only real love is loving god kys faggot


no one's saying you have to agree with me


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 13, 2022)

those close male friends would kill you in an instant if it lead to more success Jfl 
Inject T if that's more fulfilling than sex


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 13, 2022)

Ok Chad.


----------



## heightface (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 14, 2022)

chadison said:


> Well I said I was done posting threads, and I am. But here we go again.
> 
> I posted a thread about a year ago reflecting on my first year, so why not post a second one? It seemed to help me learn the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## thecel (May 14, 2022)

chadison said:


> *5) Men and women just cannot be friends.*
> Sex will always loom over the mind of both people, in some way or another.



Can this brainletism finally end at last? Sexual desire doesn’t make friendships not friendships.


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

thecel said:


> Can this brainletism finally end at last? Sexual desire doesn’t make friendships not friendships.


?


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 14, 2022)

chadison said:


> 5) Men and women just cannot be friends.


LOL tell that to women who don't seem to find 80%+ of men sexually attractive. And before you say "but most men end up in relationships!", LTRs for women were never centered around sexuality. Women simply don't look at them as these super sexually intimate, lustful pursuits. The exception is a relationship with a young woman as a good looking male (who can get short term sex anyway). MOST marriages are sexless if you want to consider them sexually intimate.


One party WILL have sexual thoughts harbored at the back of their minds and it's MEN because men would stick their dicks in an ant colony.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 14, 2022)

Op seems like a nice guy 😊


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> LOL tell that to women who don't seem to find 80%+ of men sexually attractive. And before you say "but most men end up in relationships!", LTRs for women were never centered around sexuality. Women simply don't look at them as these super sexually intimate, lustful pursuits. The exception is a relationship with a young woman as a good looking male (who can get short term sex anyway). MOST marriages are sexless if you want to consider them sexually intimate.
> 
> 
> One party WILL have sexual thoughts harbored at the back of their minds and it's MEN because men would stick their dicks in an ant colony.


I agree. Although sometimes if its Chad, women can be “friends” with a man, but are actually wanting to hook up with him. Both genders do it, but yes-men much more frequently


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Op seems like a nice guy 😊


I try


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 14, 2022)

chadison said:


> I try


I find this world to be really sad the less you do things and think of it. While, focusing your brain on productive helps you cooe


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I find this world to be really sad the less you do things and think of it. While, focusing your brain on productive helps you cooe


yep I agree. Whenever im doing something, i feel good. When I sit in solitude i often delve deep into thought and subsequently get serious depressive episodes


----------



## ilovelamp08 (May 14, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> those close male friends would kill you in an instant if it lead to more success Jfl
> Inject T if that's more fulfilling than sex


Especially if it meant competing for the same vagina


----------



## ascension (May 14, 2022)

It's good to see threads here talking about their actual real life experiences. Unfortunately I didn't have any good experiences at school. Didn't have any friends, no girls, confidence slowly got worse year by year, no memories, no happy moments.


----------



## Gerardwayfan (May 14, 2022)

i would argue that if looks do not guarantee career success they can serve useful in landing a common job, such as steward or receptionist or even a more simpler cashier, but in high class shops or hotels, which usually pay better AND in the eyes of foids is still seen as status


----------



## Beastimmung (May 14, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> they can serve useful in landing a common job, such as steward or receptionist or even a more simpler cashier


Everyone can get these jobs


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> i would argue that if looks do not guarantee career success they can serve useful in landing a common job, such as steward or receptionist or even a more simpler cashier, but in high class shops or hotels, which usually pay better AND in the eyes of foids is still seen as status


Maybe, but they pay next to nothing compared to top finance and tech jobs.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (May 14, 2022)

I notice a trend that alot of users who ascended have a period of extreme bitterness at the world, thoughts?


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> I notice a trend that alot of users who ascended have a period of extreme bitterness at the world, thoughts?


For me, yes. I am a person who is good at dealing with uncomfortable truths, and so I discovered the blackpill and mined its information. But it wasn't until I lived the difference with looks privilege that I became angry at God. Why are some people born to live a life devoid of compassion, while others are born naturally good-looking and are pampered their entire life? This thought has really bothered me for some time now, and continues too. I believe I have found an reason as to why this is the case (philosophically), but I am still questioning.

I think I have just finished my bitterness phase. It lasted about 6 months. Now, I am just numb.


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 14, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> lost all credibility at the only real love is loving


He's saying the truth


dfucclife said:


> kys faggot


How about you


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (May 14, 2022)

Superb thread, coming from a guy who just graduated high school. I’m going to definitely bookmark this shit

One question: what are some examples of networking helping you achieve higher grades?


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Superb thread, coming from a guy who just graduated high school. I’m going to definitely bookmark this shit
> 
> One question: what are some examples of networking helping you achieve higher grades?


Making friends with people and helping them whenever presented the opportunity. Joining a fraternity. Joining clubs. I’ve meet guys in class, at the gym, at restaurants, you name it. You’ll find people that have taken classes you still have to take with the materials/homeworks for them and they took it, so they know how to succeed. Also networking has helped me with internships and jobs, I was mentored by upperclassmen on how to efficiently find them and have referrals from some older guys.


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 14, 2022)

chadison said:


> Making friends with people and helping them whenever presented the opportunity. Joining a fraternity. Joining clubs. I’ve meet guys in class, at the gym, at restaurants, you name it. You’ll find people that have taken classes you still have to take with the materials/homeworks for them and they took it, so they know how to succeed. Also networking has helped me with internships and jobs, I was mentored by upperclassmen on how to efficiently find them and have referrals from some older guys.


What's your thoughts on starting college late. Let's say your peers whom you graduated with start at 18, or almost 19. Would joining at 21/22 be any difference in the eyes of normies?


----------



## nietzsche (May 14, 2022)

when you max your looks/status. it only gets worse, you start to see people as lazy and all girls just look ugly based on lack of self-control (and being used)

blackpilled male friends is truly the only cope left in life


----------



## chadison (May 14, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> What's your thoughts on starting college late. Let's say your peers whom you graduated with start at 18, or almost 19. Would joining at 21/22 be any difference in the eyes of normies?


It would definitely be different, yeah. But honestly I have two ex-military friends in my year for CS and I didn’t even know they were both 25. You can do it, but the social dymanics might be a bit awkward as you’re around immature 18 year olds.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 14, 2022)

chadison said:


> I have a few close buddies in CS,


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 15, 2022)

Nice to hear from you bro

I have Pm'd you an update lemme know what you think!


chadison said:


> Well I said I was done posting threads, and I am. But here we go again.
> 
> I posted a thread about a year ago reflecting on my first year, so why not post a second one? It seemed to help me learn the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## oatmeal (May 16, 2022)

good luck


----------



## Amexmaxx (May 27, 2022)

chadison said:


> 1) Looks ARE confidence.


I had crooked teeth in 7th grade got braces over the summer, in the 8th grade i was full of confidence and my social status improved bc of it.

Looks is confidence.


----------



## Bakin donuts 🍩 (May 28, 2022)

Really Wise words, for real. 


StreegeReturn said:


> I find this world to be really sad the less you do things and think of it.


----------



## Britmaxxer (May 28, 2022)

2nd year for me was one long fail.


----------



## Tenshi (Jun 6, 2022)

nigga just got into college and thinks he figured out life jfl


----------



## BlackLooks (Jun 6, 2022)

*4) The world is really damn unfair. *
It just is. Some people are born with genetic privileges and others with genetic burdens. And so, I made it my mission to help others whenever presented the opportunity. Little acts of kindness and compassion go much farther than you might think.

Before taking the blackpill, I was one of those bootstraps judgmental people. After taking it, I realized how much luck plays a factor and became more compassionate


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for the thread man.

Now to the question: Why do you believe this?


chadison said:


> *7) Number 6 is the case for me because love is not real.*
> Human love is a neurochemical response in the brain and is not real. It is only a feeling. I know some of you will think this is controversial and may disagree, but this is what I believe based on scientific literature and my experiences. I believe the only real love is God/the creator's love. All other love (animal, human, etc) is simply evolution's way of incentivizing safety and reproduction.


What it "real love" to you? Aren't feelings real? We do not only experience them, which in itself points to their existence, but they can even be observed and described on a physical level. If that isn't real, then what is?


----------



## chadison (Jun 6, 2022)

Bobelbrah said:


> What it "real love" to you? Aren't feelings real? We do not only experience them, which in itself points to their existence, but they can even be observed and described on a physical level. If that isn't real, then what is?


Real love to me is not a feeling. It is not a neurochemical response in the body that induces brain activity. Rather, love is a being. I did not mean to deny the _feeling _of love and other emotions humans experience. Rather, I meant to convey that I do not think humans are capable of the same purity of love that God is, and they never will be. We will always be subject to chemical responses in the body that hinder the purity of the being of love.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jun 7, 2022)

chadison said:


> Rather, love is a being.


What exactly do you mean when you say its a "being"? That it is a way of being? Or do you subscribe to the notion that God is love, or something like that?



> Real love to me is not a feeling. It is not a neurochemical response in the body that induces brain activity.


Do you believe that real love isn't felt and experienced? I can appreciate the differentiation between feeling versus expressing loving towards someone. Merely "feeling love" might be a superficial kind of love. But it seems very implausible to me that a pure act of love wouldn't genuinely felt by the one acting it out.

This is why I think genuine love isn't impossible for humans. We are just really shitty at embodying it.

Also, why does it matter that love in humans may be expressed neurochemically? Again, if one only feels love but never acts on it, I agree that might not be genuine love. But as long as both components for love is being acted out, I don't see why the chemistry matters.

By the way, what are your metaphysics? You don't seem to be a naturalist since you believe in God.


----------



## Koroshiya (Jun 7, 2022)

chadison said:


> I believe the only real love is God/the creator's love.


real af.


----------



## chadison (Jun 7, 2022)

Bobelbrah said:


> What exactly do you mean when you say its a "being"? That it is a way of being? Or do you subscribe to the notion that God is love, or something like that?


The latter. God is love, light, and everything created in the visible and invisible (dark matter) universe. I believe humans were given a veil from that reality in our existence and we forget our true origin. Love isn't a feeling, it is a state of being that in our existence can be simulated with the chemicals in our body, but _true _love is an embodiment and a state of being rather than a release of oxytocin and norepinephrine.


Bobelbrah said:


> Do you believe that real love isn't felt and experienced? I can appreciate the differentiation between feeling versus expressing loving towards someone. Merely "feeling love" might be a superficial kind of love. But it seems very implausible to me that a pure act of love wouldn't genuinely felt by the one acting it out.


Real love can be felt, but not in the way we feel chemical love. It is a vibration. A "pure" act of love may or may not be felt by the entity doing it, depending on their intentions and understanding of what they are doing. I am trying to differentiate our cultural definition of "love" which is commonly tied to lust/neurochemicals and our close families. I do not subscribe to that definition. Rather, I believe true love to be a spiritual phenomenon that humans are not capable of fully grasping due to the limitations imposed when birthed into a physical/chemical body.


Bobelbrah said:


> This is why I think genuine love isn't impossible for humans. We are just really shitty at embodying it.


Yes, maybe this is closer to the truth. Individuals such as Jesus got very close or possibly succeeded at embodying love, but most humans never will. It seemed Jesus was able to totally separate his physical feelings from his intentions and state of being, which still baffles me. (I am not a subscribed Christian either, but I do believe in many of Jesus's teachings).


Bobelbrah said:


> Also, why does it matter that love in humans may be expressed neurochemically? Again, if one only feels love but never acts on it, I agree that might not be genuine love. But as long as both components for love is being acted out, I don't see why the chemistry matters.


It matters because it confuses the adept entity who attempts to purify themselves of the thoughts of our existence. They will always be subject to the primal nature of this existence (chemical) which can hinder a pure emotion/intention/feeling. I guess to a degree it doesn't matter, but it can make it more difficult for humans to perceive what the actual vibration of love really is.


Bobelbrah said:


> By the way, what are your metaphysics? You don't seem to be a naturalist since you believe in God.


I do believe in a god/creator. I do not fully subscribe to any one religion. Rather, I have strong foundations in Christianity, The Law of One material, and other neopaganistic beliefs (_The Power of Now, Meditations_, etc). I believe in the coming century there will be a scientific revolution in the areas of quantum physics and quantum computation, and quantum physics/phenomena will help us understand and explain much more of the universe.

I hope this provides clarity into my thought processes, if not feel free to ask more specific questions so I can describe it more thoroughly. Thanks for the reply though, I enjoy being challenged about my thoughts as it helps me to question what I know and why I believe what I do.


----------

